# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Bezuinigingen zorg: Anticonceptiepil uit basispakket - Elsevier

## Luuss0404

*Bezuinigingen zorg: Anticonceptiepil uit basispakket*
maandag 21 juni 2010 22:51

Vrouwen boven de 21 jaar moeten de anticonceptiepil vanaf 1 januari 2011 zelf betalen. Ook mondzorg voor 18- tot 21-jarigen en rollators en looprekjes verdwijnen uit het basispakket.

Daartoe heeft het demissionaire kabinet van CDA en ChristenUnie besloten. Volgens het kabinet zijn de maatregelen noodzakelijk om de stijgende kosten in de gezondheidszorg een halt toe te roepen.

Ook komt er een eigen bijdrage van 10 euro voor wie een beroep doet op de logopedist, ergotherapeut of diëtiste. Ook de fysiotherapie wordt duurder voor de cliënt. Moet deze nu nog de eerste negen behandelingen zelf betalen, straks wordt dat de eerste twaalf.

AWBZ
Volgens demissionair minister Ab Klink (CDA, Volksgezondheid) wordt er vanaf dit jaar 1,4 miljard euro meer uitgegeven dan begroot. Dat komt onder meer door overschrijdingen van honderden miljoenen in de tandartszorg, in ziekenhuizen, bij medisch specialisten en in de AWBZ.

Klink vermindert de totale pot met geld voor langdurige zorg (de AWBZ) met bijna 300 miljoen euro en haalt overschrijdingen terug bij de ziekhuizen en specialisten. Wouter Koolmees (D66) noemt de bezuinigingen tegenover RTL Nieuws 'terecht'.

Door Jeroen Langelaar 
_(Bron; elsevier.nl)_


*Anticonceptiepil uit basispakket*
Uitgegeven: 21 juni 2010 18:32
Laatst gewijzigd: 22 juni 2010 07:47
DEN HAAG - De anticonceptiepil voor vrouwen ouder dan 21 jaar verdwijnt uit het basispakket. Dat geldt ook voor de mondzorg voor 18- tot 21-jarigen en hulpmiddelen als rollators, looprekjes en krukken.

Verder komt er een eigen bijdrage van 10 euro voor wie een beroep doet op de logopedist, ergotherapeut of diëtiste.

Bij de fysiotherapie komen twaalf behandelingen voor rekening van de patiënt, nu zijn dat er nog negen.
_(Bron; nu.nl)_

----------

